# Why Do I Want Another? I Have Tabitha and Jerry...



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Updated: Why Do I Want Another? I Have Tabitha and Jerry...*

I don't know what motivated me to be checking in the breeder's web page... but I saw this little guy and I can't stop thinking about him. His little face is breaking my heart. I really don't know where the money would come from. Oh well, maybe I'm just dreaming. 

I am updating this today March 2nd 2010... really... I'm still trying to negotiate a price for this dog. 
Been at this for over 4 months


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww he is a honey Therese.
Maybe it's all the new puppies on here recently that got you, it's easy done.
xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh he is a doll!! 
if you really really want him, go for it..you will regret it if you dont


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My name is Alan, and I'm a Chi-a-holic.
Welcome to the club, Therese


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jazzman said:


> my name is alan, and i'm a chi-a-holic.
> Welcome to the club, therese


OMg-- you mean I need an intervention????


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

jazzman said:


> My name is Alan, and I'm a Chi-a-holic.
> Welcome to the club, Therese


Hahaha I know im a member


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> OMg-- you mean I need an intervention????


No, not if you have room for 10 or 12 Chi's in your house


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Dont feel bad.....I have the same problem...look at me I have 8 and 7 are chihuahuas lol.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ARGH!!! See this is what I am trying to avoid!! ****runs away screaming*** 

I will not get another chi....
I will not get another chi....
I will not get another chi....
I will NOT get another chi...

LOL


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

I would love to get another one lol. I catch myself some times looking at breeders. Butter is enough for me though! However! as soon as I move out I might look into getting him a buddy >.>


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

oh he is a cutie, i have 2 and def want another soon


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> ARGH!!! See this is what I am trying to avoid!! ****runs away screaming***
> 
> I will not get another chi....
> I will not get another chi....
> ...


muhahahaha!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

It's an ongoing thing here 

The problem I have is deciding if I want a puppy or an older girl...hubby just says "whatever" 
He'd be happy to get another tomorrow.

x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

There is just something about them isnt there? You just think "well, I love watching their little antics and group cuddles in front of the tv. Imagine how much fun if I got another??"LOL
I cant believe I made it nearly a year before I got no3..


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Therese he is a doll!
like Terri said maybe its all the new people on the board and people getting puppies etc.
do what you think it best x


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Why do you want another chi? Because they're addictive! My name is Tink, and I'm a chi-aholic also. Pleased to meet you all.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

aww he's so cute, I'd have more if I could afford it but I can't.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Therese, the bills add up quickly when you get 3 or 4 dogs.
There is also the matter of giving them all the attention they need.

Not that I don't think you know this, but I mention it from experience.

I wouldn't change a thing- I love having four dogs. My mind would love four more, but in reality I know I'd be compromising the others.

That being said, 3 is not too many at all, if you are prepared to handle it.
 Aren't I helpful ?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I knew I was a Chioholic after I got my third. We're getting our fifth in about a week & we only got our first not even 2 years ago.  They are like potato chips - you can never have just one. LOL

I know what it's like to have your heart strings just a tuggin' when you see the pics of them. It was totally that way with our third (Maxwell). After he turned 10 weeks & was still at the breeders I knew I just had to have him. Sometimes you just know when something is meant to be. 

Saying that - what a beautiful pup. I love the color....


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> Hahaha I know im a member


please i bring the drinks every Monday nights and do the clean up after each meeting  lol!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jazzman said:


> Therese, the bills add up quickly when you get 3 or 4 dogs.
> There is also the matter of giving them all the attention they need.
> 
> Not that I don't think you know this, but I mention it from experience.
> ...


This would sum up my thoughts as well.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG you wont get any help here.........
we are all chi enablers!!
Its tough having just one chi!!
(Dahlia Angel).


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i would love another a smoothe hair,


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes I hope to be joining the club soon 
I cant wait to bring another baby home and have a little sister for KiKi


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> My name is Alan, and I'm a Chi-a-holic.
> Welcome to the club, Therese


ummm isn't the first step admitting...LOL...I'll hide under the cover with the chi's...and think about additions...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I don't know what motivated me to be checking in the breeder's web page... but I saw this little guy and I can't stop thinking about him. His little face is breaking my heart. I really don't know where the money would come from. Oh well, maybe I'm just dreaming.


Okay, so the breeder contacted me today. The little guy is still available. He would have to be just about
free for me to make this happen  But look at how great he would blend in with my little ones 
He is 2 1/2 pounds and six months old.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH Therese - he is absolutely beautiful. He would fit in with Tabitha and Jerry SO PERFECTLY!!! Can't your breeder do payments or something? She knows what a great home you are. I'd think she'd be leaving him on your doorstep.  

I love your new siggy by the way. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> OH Therese - he is absolutely beautiful. He would fit in with Tabitha and Jerry SO PERFECTLY!!! Can't your breeder do payments or something? She knows what a great home you are. I'd think she'd be leaving him on your doorstep.
> 
> I love your new siggy by the way.
> 
> Brodysmom


I don't think I could even afford payments... If he's free (or nearly) I would need to get his crate, pet insurance, Vet check. I could manage that.

Thanks about the siggy! I've been just trying new things and expanding my horizons. You'll probably see it change a lot. It's a challenge for me, but fun so far  
I love your Brody siggy, did you make it? What do you use?


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

If anyone really wants some more Chis I can just send you my two :laughing6:

Little pains in the arse... But I love em!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

My name is Kee and I am a Chi-alohlic Welcome to the club.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww he is sooo gorgeous!! Wish u could have him


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay Therese, what exactly are you trying to do to us??? You already have two of the cutest chi's I've ever seen in my life. I think daily about stealing them from you and you're gonna add another gorgeous one? Your breeder has amazing dogs. He has an awesome muzzle. I can't help you one bit. T and Alan can be the words of reality. I'd pretty much beg, borrow and steal for that guy!!! LOL. Sorry, I've been in the chi-aholic support group for quite a while now. I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

The last word I got from the breeder was "Well, if I have problems selling him and need to let him go cheap I"ll get in touch with you." 

So, *if* he is meant to be mine, I *will* get that call in the future. I'm not giving up; just waiting to see the outcome...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmm..... well I think there is hope! He is 6 months old already and a lot of people are looking for babies. So his age may be on your side! I'd think if she had really tried to sell him, he'd be gone by now. 

Personally, I can see her wanting to get top dollar for him. But he's a pet right? So he will be neutered and no use to her breeding program. In that case, I'd think she'd be wanting to place him and get him in his forever home before too long.

So I have HOPE for you!! Have you sent her a bunch of pictures of Tabitha and Jerry? And shared that cute video of them running through your house playing?? If I was the breeder, I'd be wanting to get that little guy into your home PRONTO. 

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Therese, we will be rooting for you that you get him. He will have a wonderful home with you and the babies. Best wishes!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

She is Tabitha and Jerry's breeder's daughter. Yes, they get pics all of the time because I think Tabitha was her puppy to show that she decided to sell... People are just not buying dogs right now (got that info from Kip's breeder). And, this breeder has puppies to sell. Yes, he is 6 months old and not getting any younger. I don't think they have had any other inquiries about him. I don't have money, but I have a wonderful home for him...So, we wait  and, I can be very patient when I really want something...


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

my fingers are crossed for you hun, he's a gorgeous lil thing!  i wish i had your patience. when looking for Luna i was pulling my hair out in frustration because things were not going as fast as i wanted them too lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

jazzman said:


> My name is Alan, and I'm a Chi-a-holic.
> Welcome to the club, Therese


So funny ---- so true!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i want a girl but id have another boy tommoz gosh id end up with a houseful if i could afford them


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> The last word I got from the breeder was "Well, if I have problems selling him and need to let him go cheap I"ll get in touch with you."
> 
> So, *if* he is meant to be mine, I *will* get that call in the future. I'm not giving up; just waiting to see the outcome...


I've been talking about this on the Let's Count to a Million thread. Yes, this is the 
same dog I am trying to get from Tabitha and Jerry's breeder  This started back in October, 
and here I go again! We are trying to set a price...

_and, as a funny side note: I think Tracilea is beating me to it to having her third Chi_


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Therese hes lovely i agree though wait and see if its meant to be then its ment to be  Good luck, the money isnt always the most important thiong for a breedert


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow Therese hes lovely i agree though wait and see if its meant to be then its ment to be  Good luck, the money isnt always the most important thiong for a breedert


well, I've been waiting since mid October...
hope we come to an agreement in the next few days! Yes, I think
it's much more than money; they know he will get a wonderful home
here with us. That's in my favor even though funds are limited.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bless I ... well we can all see what a wonderful home you have and can offer a new puppy/dog. Id rather offer a puppy to the best homes possible rather then recieving money and the puppy going to a bad home. thats like when rache come to get Billy i was out that night so he introduced her to Billy & Fifi and when i got back from my party he said to me what a lovely lady she was and even if she'd have said she had not all money he would have given her the puppy because she was so genuine.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Bless I ... well we can all see what a wonderful home you have and can offer a new puppy/dog. Id rather offer a puppy to the best homes possible rather then recieving money and the puppy going to a bad home. thats like when rache come to get Billy i was out that night so he introduced her to Billy & Fifi and when i got back from my party he said to me what a lovely lady she was and even if she'd have said she had not all money he would have given her the puppy because she was so genuine.


that makes me feel good. thank you 

oh, yes, Rache got Billy! I was just looking at your website and thinking what a 
lovely pup he was. Now I get the connection... Wonderful!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats ok Therese! 

Yes lol little Billy found a great home in the end i had many timewasters, daytrippers & 3 homes fall in before he found Rachel! lol He was the pupyp everyone wanted but then failed to actually have him lol. Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck with this little guy Therese! I really hope you & the breeder are able to come to an agreement soon. Surely since he is still available - she's got to see that you & this little guy are meant to be!  I'll be anxiously awaiting to see how this all pans out... But I do send all my luck to you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope you get him Therese, he is adorable!
I find myself looking at puppies online a lot recently even though i am more than happy with my 2.
Been looking at long coat boys, black with some white, lol
I dont think i will get one though, well at least not for a good while. haha!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Jerry'smom, I am rooting for you to get this lil guy, he is absolutely gorgeous and since he is still available I think he is meant to be with you. My fingers are crossed that the breeder see's some sense and realizes what a goood home her baby could be in if she gave him to you. He is waiting for you!  
I have a feeling YOU will get your third Chi before me lol I still have to wait til April WAHHHHHH :-( lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm desperate for another too


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! They won't go down in price after 4 months!?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does she have any new, updated pictures Therese? I would ask for more pictures. I would want to see him again, now that he's a lot older than the first pic!! 

Maybe if she thinks you are thinking about it hard, and not just waiting "no matter what", she will be more willing to get him sold. I know, kind of dumb reverse psychology, but whatever works!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Terri said:


> I dont think i will get one though, well at least not for a good while. haha!!


Watch out! That's what I said and look at me now! Glory will be with us in the few short weeks! Agh!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It just seems that he would fit in here really well. Because he has grown up with the same 
people as Tabitha and Jerry, I know more what to expect. I know he is older (9 months) now, so
I hope he hasn't started marking  The breeder agrees it's time to get this little guy a home.

And, to add to all of this, Kip is back at his breeders and she was asking me if I would be interested
in him... That's a tough one for me. He was just too sick when he was here for that month
last year; not sure I will ever see him as anything but poorly and needing me. And, he is a smooth coat. 
I hope he finds a permanent home. 

When I saw Gio on the website, something about him spoke to me. 
And, I started to think of having three. That's what made me start this thread. And now 
that he is still at the breeder, I wonder if he is meant to be mine. I know her daughter is very
selective as she only breeds one litter a year. This is her little baby. The other two from the
litter went overseas with her to Show.

I'm waiting to hear from the Breeder. The ball is in her court now to name a new price...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I could never be a breeder. I'd end up giving them away. Therese - If I had sold you two puppies before and knew they were being so well taken care of, as Jerry and Tabitha are, and you wanted another one of mine - I would give him to you no questions asked!! I WOULD NOT be worrying about trying to get top dollar. I'd want him in your home where I knew he would be loved an cherished. Guess I wouldn't be a very good business person!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> Gorgeous!!! They won't go down in price after 4 months!?


He started at $1000 when I first saw him. At $800 now. Many, many champions in bloodlines.



Brodysmom said:


> Does she have any new, updated pictures Therese? I would ask for more pictures. I would want to see him again, now that he's a lot older than the first pic!!
> 
> Maybe if she thinks you are thinking about it hard, and not just waiting "no matter what", she will be more willing to get him sold. I know, kind of dumb reverse psychology, but whatever works!!


there is a new pic on the website. He doesn't look too pretty--it's just a head shot. I did ask for more.
but, he looks exactly like the pic she took of Tabitha at 7 months of age! 
I think it's to my benefit that the Breeder is a crummy photographer--green glowing coals for eyes and all!



huskyluv said:


> Watch out! That's what I said and look at me now! Glory will be with us in the few short weeks! Agh!!!


LOL!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I really hope you get him Therese, we're all on pins and needles over here! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I forgot to mention, also in my favor, I met the Breeder's Daughter who owns the pup. Tabitha
was her Show prospect. She had to approve me as a home for Tabitha. So I met both Mother and
Daughter when they came up for the AKC show... Definitely a positive for me to get this little guy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I could never be a breeder. I'd end up giving them away. Therese - If I had sold you two puppies before and knew they were being so well taken care of, as Jerry and Tabitha are, and you wanted another one of mine - I would give him to you no questions asked!! I WOULD NOT be worrying about trying to get top dollar. I'd want him in your home where I knew he would be loved an cherished. Guess I wouldn't be a very good business person!!


So would i ! well put,i would rather sleep at night knowing he was happy and safe than going to somebody i didn't know and worrying


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Jerry and Tabitha get up to with a third in the house. This ought to be fun. Therese--I think we all hope this happens. He'd be one lucky little one to get you for a home!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm happy to hear so many Chi Ppl think of mine as a good home for my dogs 
That really makes me feel good! Well, no word from the breeder, but I went on
to the Pet Store and picked up a crate and a couple of toys for Chi 3


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rubia said:


> I can't wait to see what Jerry and Tabitha get up to with a third in the house. This ought to be fun. Therese--I think we all hope this happens. He'd be one lucky little one to get you for a home!


Oh my gosh--just thinking about the hole they ate in the drywall


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am all for getting 3!!!! Best thing I ever did. Oh... Now you want me to start looking at the puppy pages again. It seems you just can't stop!!

Lori


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

jazzman said:


> My name is Alan, and I'm a Chi-a-holic.
> Welcome to the club, Therese


LOL!!!! What could be better!

Therese I know why you want him....he is a handsome little face, gorgeous coat and build and he looks very much like Jerry and Tabitha. Oh and because you love chi wees......Is he from the same line as your pups? Or is he just a close resemblance?

I say go for it and keep negotiating. You are a great chi mom...what
could be better for that pup than a home with you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> LOL!!!! What could be better!
> 
> Therese I know why you want him....he is a handsome little face, gorgeous coat and build and he looks very much like Jerry and Tabitha. Oh and because you love chi wees......Is he from the same line as your pups? Or is he just a close resemblance?
> 
> ...


They have a couple of common relatives but not in immediate generations. All have CH Ouachitah Beau Chiene in their bloodlines [CCA Top Producing Sire Jan 1979 – Dec 2008 produced 105 Champions in his get] I think he would round out our little family very nicely 
I'm just waiting to hear back from the Breeder... Thank You for your vote of confidence!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, he is *very* cute!! I hope the breeder will lower the price for him a bit for you. I can totally see him in your family. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> All have CH Ouachitah Beau Chiene in their bloodlines [CCA Top Producing Sire Jan 1979 – Dec 2008 produced 105 Champions in his get]


Our two girls have him in their pedigrees as well.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I wonder how many on Chi Ppl have him? Maybe we should start a thread for US pedigrees. I know there is one for UK...

I did a 5 generation count of Champions for Tabitha/Jerry and compared to the new pup Giovanni.
Tabitha/Jerry have 28 Champions in their 5 Gen Pedigree; Gio has 33. But, Tabitha
and Jerry's Daddy is a Champion and Gio's is not... Interesting stuff


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I just looked at Maxx's pedigree and he has a couple of Ouachita lines too... along with others.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I just looked at Maxx's pedigree and he has a couple of Ouachita lines too... along with others.


Our girls too!

Faith and Glory both have: 
CH Ouachitah Beau Chiene
CH Ouachitah Rialto
CH Ouachitah Kodiak


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I started a new thread so we can save this one to talk about....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha have you had any more news yet Therese?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

nothing yet...


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

We have 3 here, all rescues and the if another came along that was a good fit well who knows, all i know is i better not come across a blue or myrle or it would be number 4!!! 

hope it works out he is a really cutie

Darla


----------

